# Epson 1430 printing black rectangles, any idea what could be wrong?



## coolfrijoles (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey guys I need help, please I'm lost! 

I bought an epson 1430 for sublimation. Ordered refillable cartridges, intalled everything seemed ok. Printed a page and it prints but then on top of the print there's black rectangles. I did a check nozzle and I can see if I look closely the print, but then the black rectangles are on top. Please help me.thanks a million guys.


----------



## coolfrijoles (Mar 28, 2017)

This what I mean, 1st is an alignment check, second is nozzle check


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like the print head is damaged. 
try getting some ink cleaner and pumping it through the print heads.


----------

